

Art of Raising Capital - caveman82
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/09/the-art-of-rais.html

======
dennykmiu
I agree with @swombat that the video is mostly a repeat of Guy's usual points
(and jokes). But I am seeing a shift. He is now front and center in convincing
entrepreneurs that they should forgo (the pursuance) of VC money in the
beginning and should concentrate instead on bootstrapping their companies
until they have a revenue stream and a viable business model. It has taken him
a while but I think his experience with Trumor and Alltop has helped him with
the transition.

------
swombat
Mis-titled: this is the art of raising _venture_ capital.

Still interesting, though mostly repeating Guy's usual points.

